# Dewalt 625 issues and questions



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been using a Dewalt 625 w. a plunge bar for handheld use (used with a jig for making shelf pin holes) & for use on my Woodrat. Unfortunately, I have been having some issues with the unit:

1) The plunge stop nut (that keeps the router from returning to it's full height during plunge operations) does not actually stop anything and releases at random times. I'm not talking about the plunge lock... I'm talking about the quick release nut on the threaded rod (left side of the router). Is this a common issue? Should I get the nut replaced or should I get something from the hardware store that will fit (w/o the quick release "feature").

2) The knob that locks the depth stop adjustment is very tight and the metal foot inside the track can become twisted. (metal foot is what presses against the rack and pinion depth stop mechanism). The knob does not unscrew all the way (to lubricate or investigate further). Is there something wrong with this mechanism (i.e. go to Dewalt service center) or is this just bad design?

Finally, is there any way to attach a shop vac hose to the Dewalt 625 for hand held routing (aftermarket or shop made vac hose attachment)? 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg_R

I can't add my 2 cents on your router because I don't have one to check out what you are talking about But many on the forum have one of the Dewalts maybe one of them will jump on this post.  .

But I will say you can make a vac pickup for your router easy or check with the Dewalt /PC/Freud service center..

Many routers come with a vac pickup that you can rework to fit your router.
I made one out of a business card holder and a part I got from Rockler.

See snapshots below..


============


Greg_R said:


> I have been using a Dewalt 625 w. a plunge bar for handheld use (used with a jig for making shelf pin holes) & for use on my Woodrat. Unfortunately, I have been having some issues with the unit:
> 
> 1) The plunge stop nut (that keeps the router from returning to it's full height during plunge operations) does not actually stop anything and releases at random times. I'm not talking about the plunge lock... I'm talking about the quick release nut on the threaded rod (left side of the router). Is this a common issue? Should I get the nut replaced or should I get something from the hardware store that will fit (w/o the quick release "feature").
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Greg.


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have the 625 and it sounds like the spring in the nut is worn. It should take quite a pressure to press this to slide it up or down the threaded rod. The lock nut for the depth scale should be pretty free so looks like it may need a service. Also the router normally comes with a dust spout in a clear plastic which screws to the baseplate and ducts the hose up at the rear of the router motor housing. hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have that router in my table and that nut just doesn't grab well and didn't from the get go. I offed it a long time ago and got the after market screw on height adjustment for the table. It's painfully slow but I am used to it. It's performed flawlessly other than that though. No issues with the plunge lock. I am not sure how you will handle it for hand routing but there has to be a better solution that that nut. 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> Finally, is there any way to attach a shop vac hose to the Dewalt 625 for hand held routing (aftermarket or shop made vac hose attachment)?


If you have second gen dw625, you can get vac attachments. if it's first gen. then nada.
1st gen has a square opening hole as in elu 3338 /3339, 2nt gen round.



> It should take quite a pressure to press this to slide it up or down the threaded rod.


If it has too much resistance when plunging and releasing then your plunge rods are not 100% parallel and 90 degree from the base, one of them is slightly bent or on a angle so it’s putting too much pressure.



> Is this a common issue?


Them are fighting words  

It doesn’t get any better than gen1 DW625, if you take it to service center, most likely they will replace the part for free.


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

Corey, it sounds like you have the same issue. 99% of my use for the Dewalt is in the Woodrat so the depth nut is rarely used (so I may get a replacement nut from the hardware store). However, the depth stop lock is also very tight so I'll see what the service center can do.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg, I also have the DW 625 mounted in a WoodRat. A few months ago I was surprised how cheap parts are for the machine. I needed a new phenolic base. $11.

I would just throw away the gear that doesn't work, and contact these folks:
www.dewalt.com/us/service/

As for dust collection, I assume you refer to freehand routing. The WoodRat mount is supposed to funnel the chips into your dust collector. 

I haven't used my DeWalt for freehand work, and I'm a new woodworker. But on both Pat Warner's and the WoodHaven websites, the 625 is evaluated as the top plunge router. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Gary. Yes, I'm using it free-hand on a hole-boring jig that I made. I have my large DC hooked up to the Woodrat (end of the extrusion) and that method works very well.

BTW, I did find the rest of the parts that came with this router and the DC attachment worked perfectly (it even fit my Festool vac hose which is rare for most portable tools).


----------

